#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-04
<hughbert> anybody around?
<ShaneM> hugbert: I am
<ShaneM> .... little too late though
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-05
<czajkowski> Aloha
<davem> howdy
<terran> hungry
<terran> I mean howdy
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/615/detail/
<czajkowski> terran: davisc ^^^^
<terran> oooh
<terran> I'll go
<czajkowski> terran: do you know how to sign up and register
<terran> I was already registered I just can't remember my password
<terran> ah remembered it
<czajkowski> terran: yay
<ebel> yo yo yo
<czajkowski> ebel: aloha
<czajkowski> terran: davem know anyone looking for a job
<davem> what kind?
<czajkowski> support enginneers in the UK
<terran> link to job description?
<czajkowski> terran: see my blog :)
<czajkowski> lcajkowski.com
<terran> If I think of anyone who might be interested I'll let 'em know
<davem> ditto
<czajkowski> terran: davem cheers!
<czajkowski> found a local pub
<czajkowski> 0.99 pence for vodaka 1.20 for vodka and dash of coke
<terran> what about pints
<czajkowski> 2.25
<czajkowski> :D
<terran> muy interesante
<czajkowski> thats Aldershot for ya
<terran> is that where you live?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> and I work in Weybridge
<czajkowski> so need to buy a car
<terran> ooooooh Aldershot has a military museum
<ebel> czajkowski: UK is cheeeeeeeeeap :D
<ebel> tis deadly
<czajkowski> aye tis
<czajkowski> terran: it does, also my gym is a military gym
<terran> cool!
<ebel> czajkowski: sure it's not just a gay gym with lots of lads into army uniforms?
<czajkowski> ebel: NO!
<czajkowski> do not ruin this for me!
<terran> :D
<ebel> Have a look at their iPods. The percentage of gym attendents with  Lady GaGa will tell you.
<czajkowski> ebel: you my dear can feck off :p
<terran> czajkowski: has earhart visited yet? I'm sure she'd be loving the armyness
<czajkowski> terran: nope she went to the airshow I think before in Farnborough
<terran> I went to the Duxford Battle of Britain one, davisc and I met her there
<czajkowski> ah cool
<czajkowski> moonpie: ping
<czajkowski> anyone going to FOSDEM this year ?
<ebel> nope
<czajkowski> anyone seen patrick lately
<czajkowski> ebel: see the pics from the quiz
<czajkowski> look great
<ebel> yeah :)
<terran> czajkowski: what hotel you staying in in Brussels again? you told me before but I've forgotten
<czajkowski> terran: um....
<czajkowski> http://www.venere.com/nh-hotels/brussels/hotel-atlanta/
<czajkowski> Ta da
<terran> hmmm it's pretty far from the venue but close to town...
<terran> I presume there'll be another big party in the delirium cafe
<czajkowski> terran: aye it's literally a 10 mins walk from there
<czajkowski> and around the corner from the bus stop
<Belserusk> Hi guys. Does this websites command work for anyone? http://linux-software-news-tutorials.blogspot.com/2011/01/see-program-occupies-more-space-in.html
<czajkowski> Team reports folks
<tdr112> Day changed to 03 Jan 2011
<tdr112> 13:49 < tdr112> would anyone else be up for doing last months team report ? i am mad busy with studying
<tdr112> Day changed to 04 Jan 2011
<czajkowski> ahhhh
<czajkowski> tdr112: shall poke ebel or mike
<czajkowski> Anyone going to FOSDEM please add your info to the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fosdem/2011
<czajkowski> airurando: ping
<airurando> czajkowski: Hi there
<czajkowski> airurando: how are things with you ?
<czajkowski> long time no chat
<airurando> not too bad
<airurando> though Christmas with illness in the house
<airurando> how goes it with you?
<czajkowski> airurando: oh noes? is everyone ok now ?
<airurando> All coming around now, slow but sure. Orla was the only one who escaped :)
<czajkowski> long xmas so
<czajkowski> airurando: can you do the team report this month, tdr112 is caught up with college work ?
<airurando> been out of the loop.
<airurando> when is it due by?
<airurando> is it for December?
<czajkowski> it's the december one, we just need to have it done. for record sake
<airurando> yeah I'll do it
<airurando> When is it needed by?
<czajkowski> next week
<airurando> Grand, quiet month for ubuntu-ie.
<airurando> techie quiz 3rd place
<airurando> monthly meeting (missed by me)
<airurando> Ububtu-ie podcast crew born.
<airurando> anyone have anything else?
<czajkowski> we have photos from the quiz
<czajkowski> was on the python mailing list
<czajkowski> tdr112: got a link tp the pics ?
<tdr112> i dont have it handy
<airurando> I think vicky lee tweeted it, I'll have a look also.
<airurando> BTW happy new year to all.
<tdr112> thanks airurando hope you are well
<airurando> Hi tdr112
<airurando> yep we are all OK, slowly recovering from flu (possibly swine flu)
<airurando> found those pub quiz photos
<airurando> http://www.flickr.com/photos/whykay/sets/72157625665064748/
<tdr112> thats bad stuff
<airurando> yip
<airurando> santa had great difficulty this year
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-06
<czajkowski> hmm
<slashtom> good morning
<czajkowski> My talk for FOSDEM got accepted :D
<slashtom> what's your talk?
<czajkowski> Is the UK Government backing Free Software?
<slashtom> good luck
<slashtom> you getting involved with government there?
<czajkowski> slashtom: we have some clients aye
<czajkowski> ebel: how is your wrist
<ebel> ah tisn't too bad
<czajkowski> guys in here have some funny ball thingy they have to do exercises with
<ebel> i just did some stretches earlier and was like "wow my wrists are stiff"
<ebel> What do they use?
<ebel> I'm taking regular breaks (it's built into GNOME!), but I should be more regular with my stretches
<czajkowski> power ball
* ebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || IRC Meeting: 19th January 2011 || Ubuntu Hours: No Ubuntu Hours for December.
<czajkowski> strength ball
<czajkowski> he's using it now
<czajkowski> really good idea
<czajkowski> designed for people in it
<czajkowski> and stress sports
* ebel changed the topic of #ubuntu-ie to:  Welcome to Ubuntu Ireland! || http://www.ubuntu-ie.org/ || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam  || This channel is logged - logs at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ || IRC Meeting: 19th January 2011 || Ubuntu Hours: Dublin TBA Limerick TBA Cork TBA || Ubuntu Bowling! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/579/detail/
<ebel> Oh I think i heard about that...
<ebel> maybe i should get one
<czajkowski> ebel: http://www.powerballs.com/
<ebel> I've updated the topic here
<czajkowski> ohh BOWLING !
<czajkowski> cool
<ebel> Need to add in about Ubuntu hours
<slashtom> yes, i will announce the bowling at the weekend
<slashtom> ebel: i thought you added in about the demise of Ubuntu Hours?
<ebel> To the IRC Meeting Agenda, yes.
<czajkowski> Booked a holiday for March and now the mothership is coming with me
<slashtom> yes, bring back the PoTD
<czajkowski> a week doing nothing will be needed by then
 * czajkowski sends slashtom to ILUG thats their thing :) 
<czajkowski> and it wont be too hot in spain in 1st week in march. so no chance to burn, although mum keeps her legs covered now due to skin cancer scare.
<slashtom> but can't we all get along, as one big happy group?
<slashtom> or do we need to form separate factions?
<ebel> last few ubuntu hours have not be well attended.... :(
<slashtom> that too
<slashtom> however after the last PoTD I went to, I want a TV be gone device
<slashtom> iirc they were showing the rugby, most distracting
<ebel> :P
 * slashtom may order 1 after lunch
<slashtom> $25
<czajkowski> ebel: sure if they are not being attended just pull em
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-07
<ShaneM> Morning all.
<ebel> Our LoCo banner arrived
<ebel> http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5333737140/
<czajkowski> glad it arrived :D
<mokmeister> cool
<mokmeister> hope you've got a better place for it than the floor! ;)
<ebel> it's in a wardrome
<ebel> *wardrobe now :)
<airurando> evening all
<airurando> draft team report for December 2010 is no up.
<airurando> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/TeamReports/10/December
<airurando> feel free to add, edit, modify, correct as necessary.
<airurando> *now up
<ShaneM> czajkowski: Well done on getting you're talk accepted :)
<ryano> Got a new HP printer, it was quite difficult to set up but against all odds somehow I managed it :)
#ubuntu-ie 2011-01-08
<czajkowski> ShaneM: thanks
<ShaneM> np
<czajkowski> !de
<lubotu3> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<czajkowski> bah
<ShaneM> Did Sirius find someone for the support engineer position yet?
<czajkowski> not yet
<czajkowski> we have 3-4 positions open
<czajkowski> we're interviewing the week after next
<czajkowski> ShaneM: you interested ?
<czajkowski> you know you have to be onsite...
<czajkowski> possibly can arrange to work from home for a wee bit maybe..
<ShaneM> I only graduated in May so I've still got my hopes up to find a programming position something.
<ShaneM> *somewhere
<ShaneM> The jobs since like it would be pretty good, but I think I'd regret taking it if I didn't try and find a full time programming position somewhere first.
<mokmeister> czajkowski: Details of job? I'm not looking myself, but I have a mate who's looking, and he's willing to travel.
<ShaneM> mokmeister: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2011/01/04/were-hiring/
<mokmeister> thanks ShaneM
<ShaneM> np :)
<mokmeister> ShaneM: word of advice, it's always easier to find a job when you're working! Waiting for the right job could mean waiting a long time! Not trying to be preachy, just passing on some hard learned experience! ;)
<ShaneM> mokmeister: Yeah I know what you mean. I'm kind of really anxious about it
<ShaneM> mokmeister: I'm kind of in a position at the moment that I can get programming interviews but I'm kind of afraid of going to them. There's so much stuff they ask that I don't know and I feel like if I applied and blew it then I'd quickly loose all my opinions.
<ShaneM> ...if that makes sense.
<mokmeister> Think on the interviews as experience.
<mokmeister> Your interviewers will know that if you just graduated then there is a lot of stuff you won't know.
<ShaneM> Yeah, it's just really intimating. I know what I'm saying is pretty stupid, because doing nothing is never going to accomplish anything.
<mokmeister> A lot of their questions will be gauged to see how you react to it rather than expecting you to know everything
<mokmeister> Feel the fear and do it anyway! ;)
<mokmeister> It's just something that you are going to have to get your head around
<ShaneM> Yeah that's kind of the idea I'm getting around to now.
<mokmeister> Remember as well your interviewers will realise you're nervous as well
<ShaneM> I've been doing nothing but straight C  and C++ revision with the last month and I think I'm after getting pretty good at it.
<mokmeister> Good stuff
<mokmeister> Always helps to stay fresh. Best of luck with it anyway! :D
<ShaneM> Yeah
<ShaneM> Thanks :)
<mokmeister> np
<ShaneM> Hopefully I'll get some balls! :P
<mokmeister> A job would do! ;) jk
<ShaneM> Haha
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-02
<airurando> no ouch is correct, not a relief.
<moylan1> getting by.  quiet over crimbo.  may have bricked my ebook but i still have a small amount of hope i can fix it
<airurando> oh dear
<airurando> hope it works out for you
<moylan1> fingers crossed.  it's a nice linux based device
<moylan1> so on topic, almost! :-)
<airurando> bed beckons.
<airurando> nn
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-03
<royan> Great. Christmas over, time to get back to some sort of normaiity. (oh wait, Easter eggs in the shops already?)
<moylan1> the supermarkets would be happier if holidays were more evenly spaced.  after easter a big slump till halloween
<czajkowski> aloha
<moylan1> hi czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows folks?
<moylan1> actaully have ocelot downloaded and keep meaning to try it but just haven't got there yet.
<royan> I'm trying to figure how to upgrade my natty to oneiric with the livecd
<royan> supposedly the installer (since 10.10?) can do this
<royan> mine seems to have trouble spotting that there's an existing OS on the HD.
<royan> http://hackery.net/~jmb/images/oneiric-install-no-detected-os.png
<royan> google gives zero results for that message.
<moylan1> and it boots normally otherwise?  win7 win8 on the same system?
<royan> boots fine otherwise - everyday machine
<royan> and no, not polluted with Redmond creations
<royan> but it does use LVM - perhaps the installer can't deal with that?
<moylan1> i can see that problem been reported on win7 and win8 systems on google.  so far no ubuntu mentions
<moylan1> when you get automatic updates does it not offer an option to update to oneric?
<royan> sure it does, but we're on a glacial and flaky rural "broad"band connection here so I'm trying to use a CD if I can
<moylan1> ah...
<royan> Maybe I could take an alternate CD and build my own local mirror? how hard can that be?
<moylan1> perhaps but always remember backup backup backup.
<royan> Tempted to get a new HD and install to that, then copy stuff over. This isn't a critical server or anything, mostly an Eclipse dev box.
<moylan1> easiest, safest way
<davem> royan: afaik you can add the CD as a repository to apt, that should cut down on alot of bandwidth requirements
<czajkowski> tdr112:
<czajkowski> The guys behind London Hackspace are thinking about organising a 'Hacker
<czajkowski> Camp' in the UK this year. They've amusingly called it 'Electromagnetic
<czajkowski> Field'. They're trying to gauge support via their website:-
<czajkowski> http://www.emfcamp.org/
<czajkowski> Take a look and if you're interested, you might want to help them out in
<czajkowski> some way, links on the site. Location is currently not set but is under
<czajkowski> discussion.
<tdr112> czajkowski: i know about it and am keeping an eye on it , should be fun
<royan> davem: I think you can only do that with the alt cd?
<davem> this would be in the already installed os, add the cd as another repo
<davem> although you may be right
<royan> all our cd/dvd drives at work have writing disabled :(
<tdr112> hey i am thinking of having a ubuntu hour this sat afternoon
<tdr112> anyone up for meeting for a cup of tea
<moylan1> location?
<moylan1> ah, might have game on.  not sure yet
 * ebel might be interested
<ebel> still have cds. i've emailed list again
<slashtommy> tdr112: sure!
 * slashtommy would suggest the previous location of cappucino bar in temple bar - varied selection of foods, central location and reasonable price
<tdr112> slashtommy: sure
<tdr112> i will do up an email this afternoon
<slashtommy> maybe ebel could bring some CDs along, for some distribution
<ebel> aye
<airurando> Blasy. Can't make UH this Saturday.  Working and heading to Limerick that evening.
<airurando> evening
<czajkowski> airurando: howdy
<airurando> hi czajkowski
<airurando> all great here
<czajkowski> good to hear
<airurando> and with you?
<czajkowski> aye not bad now
<czajkowski> back op on friday
<airurando> wow! best of luck with that.  What is the op?
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LjlWa-xlW8
<czajkowski> that
<airurando> ohhhh.  at least it is not too invasive.
<airurando> Really hope it goes extremely well for you.
<czajkowski> hope so thanks
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-04
<tdr112> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-ie/1480/detail/
<tdr112> ubuntu hour this weekend
<tdr112> i will send out an email some point today
<slashtommy> deadly, lunchtime
 * slashtommy adds to his schedule
<EnTeQuAk> hey there, we totally forgot to send a second mail to the mailinglist, (I am from the german ubuntu team that visited Dublin during New Years Eve), but hey - it was great, next time we are in Dublin we try to meet I hope ;)
<slashtommy> hey, at least two of us are thinking of visiting Berlin for next new years eve :)
<EnTeQuAk> slashtommy, that's bad, we were thinking of visiting london :D
<EnTeQuAk> damn
<slashtommy> tempted by 29c3
<EnTeQuAk> ah, I see
<EnTeQuAk> but if you have finished plans, just let us know, there's always a party waiting to be organized :)
<slashtommy> so many people travelling around at new years, it's hard to arrange a meetup
<EnTeQuAk> indeed
<tdr112> EnTeQuAk: i was in berlin while you were over at 28c3
<EnTeQuAk> damn
<EnTeQuAk> we were in dublin from 30. to 01.
<EnTeQuAk> so we could have met each other in berlin
<EnTeQuAk> next time you give us a hint :)
<airurando> the things I do for ubuntu-ie.
<airurando> just spent 2 hours removing spam from the entries on the website.
<czajkowski> airurando: :/
<airurando> went back as far as the karmic koala release party
<czajkowski> wow
<airurando> spam went balistic there
<airurando> pages of it
<czajkowski> no spamassim installed
<czajkowski> really wish it was moved off that hosting to bk stuff so we could do more
<czajkowski> just I'm no dev
<airurando> thats what i thought
<airurando> i have the same feelings
<airurando> :(
<airurando> wish i could do it myself
<czajkowski> killing me as it;ll be the 2nd year in a row we've had it sponsored and its gone to waste
<airurando> hopefully infoturtle will progress things before the Jan meeting
<czajkowski> nods
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-05
<slashtommy> the website... unless someone wants to do something, I suggest a simple redirect to the Ubuntu-IE Loco page
<airurando> morning
<airurando> very late blogpost about the meetup with canonical last June
<airurando> http://airurando.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/meet-and-greet-with-canonical-in-dublin/
<airurando> another, more timely blog post.
<airurando> http://airurando.wordpress.com/2012/01/05/ubuntu-ireland-loco-2011-year-end-roundup-as-i-saw-it/
<Wonderwoman319> am i now in the irish channel?
<czajkowski> Wonderwoman319: aye
<czajkowski> tdr112: slashtommy Wonderwoman319 is hoping to attend the first meet up of the year and never been to an event before
<czajkowski> hiopefully you can help her
<slashtommy> sure, the ubuntu hour on saturday?
<Wonderwoman319> yes please.
<Wonderwoman319> i just need a small (maybe big) hand in getting back up to date.
<Wonderwoman319> thanks.
<czajkowski> Wonderwoman319: dont worry folks will try and help
<slashtommy> aye, there should be no more than 5 or 6 of us
<Wonderwoman319> see you then.
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-06
<tdr112> morning
<slashtommy> good morning
<tdr112> anyone know where i could get a hard drive this time in the morning
<tdr112> city centre
<moylan1> maplins?
<tdr112> i can try there
<moylan1> they have a site which indicates stock
<moylan1> http://www.maplin.co.uk/hard-drives-and-memory/internal-hard-drives
<slashtommy> and that place on parliament street
<moylan1> petes?
<slashtommy> no, net- something iirc
<slashtommy> next to front lounge
<slashtommy> maplin is a bit pricey, but then it depends who is paying
<moylan1> http://www.peats.ie/ they say they still sell hard disks but haven't been in there in ages.
<moylan1> but yeah, if you're buying in the city centre you're paying for rent
<tdr112> is there a pc world anywhere in the city centre
<moylan1> jervis
<moylan1> http://www.pcworld.ie/aspx/storelocator.aspx
<tdr112> ah cool i will try there and then on to maplin
<tdr112> thanks all
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-07
<terran> czajkowski: going to FOSDEM next month?
<czajkowski> terran yes
#ubuntu-ie 2012-01-08
<terran> czajkowski: I shall be there also. Lots of Redbrick people going too.
<automaciej> does anyone use launchpad here?
<automaciej> I built a package (invoking "debuild" with no parameteres) and used dput to upload it to launchpad.
<automaciej> I got an email back, saying: "Rejected: Source/binary (i.e. mixed) uploads are not allowed."
<automaciej> So I built a source-only package and tried uploading that.
<automaciej> and got: "Package has already been uploaded to ppa on ppa.launchpad.net"
<automaciej> I built the source package with "debuild -S"
<automaciej> a-ha! it's a different .changes file to upload
<automaciej> hm... how long does it take for a source package to appear in a PPA?
<ebel> hi
 * ebel uploaded to a PPA once, but forgot how to go it now
<automaciej> it appeared after a couple minutes
<ebel> :)
<automaciej> on the third upload, they even built on launchpad without errors
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-01
<airurando> happy new year to all.
<zmoylan> happy new year airurando
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> hows folks
<czajkowski> airurando: did anyone reply to barsys mail ?
 * zmoylan goes to check email...
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-02
<airurando> afternoon
<airurando> czajkowski: I don't think so.  Do you know Barry or is he new to the group?
<airurando> I'll get to it this weekend.
<czajkowski> not sure tbh
<airurando> plan to do a 2012Irish loco year in review blogpost
<airurando> will reply to the e-mail then both on and off list.
<czajkowski> airurando: if you want I can add it to mine afterwards
<czajkowski> airurando: here's a plan for you for 2013
<czajkowski> for for Ubuntu membership :)
<airurando> :-)
<tdr112> hello airurando
<tdr112> hey czajkowski how was the trip home
<czajkowski> good thanks
<czajkowski> flew past
<czajkowski> was back here for new years
<czajkowski> tdr112: how was the conf you went to ?
<tdr112> great, loads of people at it,  the more you go to these sorts of things the more it feels likes a reunion
<tdr112> just wholes of people you get to know year on year
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> so true
<czajkowski> it's how I feel about fosdem
<czajkowski> you were a 3c29 ?
<tdr112> 29c3 :)
<czajkowski> ah there we go
<tdr112> lots of UK people at it this year
<czajkowski> tdr112: wasn't there some issues there
<tdr112> hmm, not that I know
<czajkowski> http://asherwolf.net/dear-hacker-community-we-need-to-talk/101/
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/methadonna/statuses/284281997071900672
<czajkowski> https://twitter.com/search?q=creeper%2029c3%20OR%20femnazi&src=typd
<czajkowski> on the upside http://adainitiative.org/2012/12/chaos-communications-congress-29-becomes-third-hacker-conference-to-ban-harassment/
<airurando> hi tdr112
<czajkowski> everyone seen http://www.ubuntu.com/
<airurando> czajkowski: very curious, heard rumours of an announcement
<czajkowski> yup in 3 hrs and 31 mins :)
<airurando> at 5pm right?
<airurando> will it be on ubuntu.com
<czajkowski> 6
<airurando> he he
<czajkowski> tis 2:30 now
<airurando> 6 it id
<airurando> *is
<tdr112> czajkowski: i saw some of the cards on a few desks alright on day 1, I did not see that image on the wall
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-04
<tdr112> hey czajkowski you about
<czajkowski> yup
<tdr112> do you know all the airports in london
<tdr112> I am looking to go to Chelmsford
<tdr112> wondering where i should fly in
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> let me go and see
<czajkowski> hmm north of london
<czajkowski> stanstead is 40 mins by bus
<czajkowski> or trains 90 mins
<czajkowski> just under an hour to london city airport, but that's an expensive one to fly in and out of
<tdr112> i will have a look at flights from dublin
<tdr112> thanks czajkowski I think i will go for stanstead
<czajkowski> cool
<czajkowski> dont forget booking your train or bus tickets in advance cuts down on costs also
<czajkowski> and the queues :)
#ubuntu-ie 2013-01-06
<airurando> finally replied to Barrys email
<airurando> posted the idea of a reboot meeting
<airurando> czajkowski: change in work pattern, didn't get to blog post as hoped this weekend. Will get to it soon and would be honoured, as always, if you decide to repost.
<czajkowski> no worries
#ubuntu-ie 2014-01-03
<airurando> Just seen that the next Ubuntu Global Jam will be held on the weekend of 04 -06 Apr 14.
<airurando> not good for me :-(
<airurando> won't be able to participate that weekend
<zmoylan-len> work?
<airurando> no, that wouldn't stop me
<airurando> daughters confirmation
<zmoylan-len> yeah, miss that at your peril
<airurando> worst luck :-(
<airurando> really wanted to give full LoCo support to 14.04
<airurando> zmoylan-len: did you see Aaron Hastings post to the list?
<zmoylan-len> not ringing any bells, have been busy as of late recovering a wiped media drive
<airurando> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-ie/2013-December/001366.html
<zmoylan-len> interesting
<airurando> Aaron is a real nice guy.  If you can test his app out on any device I'd appreciate it.
<airurando> I do hope we have some events in 2014 that he can meet up with you guys.
<airurando> tdr112 knows him well
<airurando> well knows him anyway
<airurando> he introduced me to him
<zmoylan-len> no devices running or capable of running ubuntu touch at the mo.
<zmoylan-len> just switched back to dumbphones after iphone 3g threw a wobbler
<airurando> if you know anyone who could test it would you give them a nudge?
<zmoylan-len> i'm trying to think and am coming up empty.  if i do see anyone mention it i'll give them a poke
<airurando> cheers
<zmoylan-len> i mean ubuntu said they had a hardware manufacturer onboard but i'm doubtful unfortunately.  and their window of opportunity is closing fast
<airurando> aye
<airurando> we will see what happens in 2014
<zmoylan-len> what i really wish is that some one make a generic phone so that people could try ubuntu touch, blackberry, androids, sailfish and other low % devices
<zmoylan-len> people would be more prepared to make a leap of faith if they could move to other os if 1 dies or os not to their liking
<airurando> hadn't thought of it like that before but you have a good point!
<zmoylan-len> each of these minor players are trying to carve out a place with the big boys elbowing them out.  together they could make a difference and the nsa's job a damn sight harder
<airurando> good point
<tdr112> hey airurando
<tdr112> i hope you and your family had a great xmas
<airurando> thanks tdr112
<airurando> we did indeed
<airurando> I hope it was a good one for you also
<airurando> Daughter got a laptop
<airurando> Son got a nexus 7
<airurando> i got a car stereo
<airurando> to replace the one that was stolen a year ago!
<tdr112> ah cool, i was in germany, from the 26th was great fun
#ubuntu-ie 2015-01-03
<DavidJE> Nexus2008
#ubuntu-ie 2016-01-07
<czajkowski> zergless: forogot you were going to fODESM
<zergless> yep
<zergless> \o/
<czajkowski> anyone else in here going ?
<czajkowski> few of the irish crowd are flying over also
<czajkowski> what flight are you guys on ?
<zergless> im brining 25 students + soem associates
<zergless> ugh
<zergless> 7am friday with ryanair?
<czajkowski> http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g188644-d1734057-Reviews-Drug_Opera-Brussels.html
<zergless> maybe
<czajkowski> is a good place to eat
<czajkowski> lts of choice
<czajkowski> seats large groups and pretty cheap if you need it
<zergless> drug opera lol
<czajkowski> train over on Friday I suspect
<zergless> that place is near where were staying :D
<czajkowski> yup very central to everything
<zergless> il give you a shout when were there
<zergless> well be around all day
<czajkowski> zergless: if not see you in the pub on friday night!
<czajkowski> there will be about 14 of us!
<zergless> that pub is always packed!
<zergless> gg pub though
